# Tracking Deer With a Dog



## kendall (Jan 2, 2011)

I read the law on tracking wounded deer with dogs but I am not real clear on who needs to be a certified tracker. Can I use my own dog to track my own wounded deer without being certified? Can I use my dog to track my buddies wounded deer without being certified? 
And also, why do I have to have a concealed weapons permit if I am a certified dog tracker? Is carrying a concealed weapon a requirement of tracking wounded deer with dog(s)?


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

kendall said:


> . Can I use my own dog to track my own wounded deer without being certified? Can I use my dog to track my buddies wounded deer without being certified?


Yes. Yes. Anyone can use any dog at any time of the day. If you have a good tracking dog and want to jump thru some hoops, you can even get certified and carry a weapon if you have that permit.
Lots of us use dogs, few are certified. Go get 'em.

L & O


----------



## brookie1 (Jan 26, 2011)

The CPL issue relates to being able to carry a pistol for personal protection under a CPL. If you are not a certified tracker then you may not have a firearm or any type of bow in your possession while tracking. The dog must be on a leash and cannot be a barker if used on public land. However you may always carry a pistol for personal protection under a CPL. The pistol cannot be used to take game of course.


----------



## kendall (Jan 2, 2011)

OK thanks for the advice. This helps clarify things a little bit. 
It just so happens, I was taking the dog for a walk today at the park and we ran into two guys tracking a deer shot last night. I put him on the trail but the blood was old and dried up. The wind was blowing and the dog is getting old (11-1/2yrs). We did follow the trail further after the guys gave up tracking but unfortunately we did not find this one. 
It feels good to know I wasn't breaking any laws.


----------

